# Need help anchoring my buck



## buckncm (Nov 22, 2008)

Within the next few months I should have my deer head back from the taxidermist. I have 2 other mounts hanging on the wall, no big deal. This buck I want to hang on my stone fireplace. Any ideas on a good way to anchor it to the stone or mortar joint that will be secure so I don't have to worry about coming home one day and having it faceplanted onto my fireplace harth?  The only idea that I can come up with is using a tap-con however I'm pretty sure the tap-con head will be too large for the hanger on the mount to fit in.


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

When you get the tap con in,you could grind the head to the size you want,or you could put a different hanger on the back of the mount,so it will fit the tap con.


----------



## buckncm (Nov 22, 2008)

turkeytom said:


> When you get the tap con in,you could grind the head to the size you want,or you could put a different hanger on the back of the mount,so it will fit the tap con.


Thanks, yeah that was the only plan that I had. However I was just wondering if anyone else out there knew of anything else specifically made to do what I wanted. It least I know now I'm pretty much on the same page as you. Thanks again.


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

buckncm said:


> Thanks, yeah that was the only plan that I had. However I was just wondering if anyone else out there knew of anything else specifically made to do what I wanted. It least I know now I'm pretty much on the same page as you. Thanks again.


A deer mount doesn't weigh much at all.............i would think a plastic anchor and screw would hold just fine.............if your worried , you could glue in a 3/8 dowl and run a wood screw in it.


----------



## robsmetana (Dec 28, 2008)

If the tap con doesn't work, try tap-conning a 8" x 12" x 1/2" piece of plywood to the masonry in which you can then place a smaller nail or screw to hang the mount upon.


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

Tap con should work like mention Deer mounts don't weigh that much and you should be good to go. You could also try installing a 5/8 wood dowel and using a large head sheet rock screw into the dowel. Or even check out a taxidermy supply(van *****)http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/category/panel-accessories


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

I hope you don't actually use the fireplace.


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

M.magis,
Haven't you ever seen mounts above fireplace mantles in lodges and homes alike. It looks great if you have high vaulted ceilings.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

pwahuntn said:


> M.magis,
> Haven't you ever seen mounts above fireplace mantles in lodges and homes alike. It looks great if you have high vaulted ceilings.


Yeah, they look great until they fall apart from the dry heat.


----------

